# Comment faire une bonne installation de Xcode?



## pripridayson (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis lancé hier soir sur Xcode. Je suis directement aller voir les tutoriels sur internet pour voir un peu comment ça se passe. Cool ça ressemble un peu à QT. Donc j'installe Xcode 4.2 sur mon IMac G5 version 10.7.1 Lion.  Je le lance j'essaye de suivre le tutoriel premier inconvénient mon menu de projet n'est pas du tout comme sur le tuto.

Menu projet est le menu du tutoriel ou il y a : navigation-based application, opengl es application, tab bar application, utility application, view-based application et window-based application

Mon menu projet est mon menu xcode ou il y a : master-detail application, opengl game, page-based application, single view application, tabbed application, utility application et empty application

Donc voilà, je me demande si j'ai bien installer Xcode. 

Pripridayson


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Février 2012)

Lion sur un iMac G5, bha voyons 

Ensuite, y a pas de bonnes ou de mauvaises installation, y a un installeur, point.

Ce qui peut différer c'est si tes tutos utilisent Xcode 3.x, vu que dans Xcode 4.x y a pas mal de trucs qui ont changé.


----------



## Wilthek (2 Février 2012)

pripridayson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis lancé hier soir sur Xcode. Je suis directement aller voir les tutoriels sur internet pour voir un peu comment ça se passe. Cool ça ressemble un peu à QT. Donc j'installe Xcode 4.2 sur mon IMac G5 version 10.7.1 Lion.  Je le lance j'essaye de suivre le tutoriel premier inconvénient mon menu de projet n'est pas du tout comme sur le tuto.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je suis surpris par ta configuration de base moi aussi (G5) quoiqu'il en soit sous 10.7.2, l'installation "clean" est simple. On renomme le dossier Developper en Developper 3.x.x puis on créait un nouveau dossier Developper, en passant par Apps Store, on télécharge la dernière version d'Xcode et le programme d'installation fait le reste. La version est 4..., effectivement beaucoup de choses ont changé, une inconnue pour moi est l'adaptation des applications fournies sur un G5 ?
Cdt


----------



## pripridayson (2 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Euh oui je m'excuse c'est pas un Imac G5.

c'est plutot sa: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donc oui c'est ce que je me suis dis la nouvelle version de Xcode a changé. J'ai pris empty application et sur le tuto il disait de prendre window-based application. A partir de l'étape ou il faut utiliser l'interface builder problème je n'ai pas de mainWindow.xib. 

Désolé j'ai du mal à comprendre les logiciels de programmation au début


----------



## Lio70 (7 Février 2012)

Meme chose dans les tutos pour le nom des fichiers de base. Cela peut varier. Tu n'as pas mainWindow.xib mais tu as certainement MainMenu.xib. C'est pareil. Pour une application de type "document-based", tu auras aussi MyDocument.xib.
Tu verras aussi que suivant les tutos, on appelle controleur de l'application App Delegate ou App Controller suivant l'approche.


----------



## pripridayson (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Finalement ce n'est pas du tout un problème avec mon installation, c'est la version 4.2 de Xcode qui a totalement changer. Du coup je cherche des tutos pour Xcode 4.2 il en existe pas beaucoup  . Donc maintenant les *.xib ne sont plus trop utiliser, il y a maintenant mainStoryboard.storyboard qui les remplace meme si on peut toujours utiliser des *.xib . 



> Lio70
> 
> Tu verras aussi que suivant les tutos, on appelle controleur de l'application App Delegate ou App Controller suivant l'approche.



Pas compris  .

J'ai pas encore compris la différence entre appdelegate et appcontroller. 

Pourquoi il y a un AppDelegate et un ViewController?
Dans quel classe on doit écrire notre code pour que se soit plus simple?

PripriDayson


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Février 2012)

Décoche l'utilisation de StoryBoard lors de la création du projet...


----------



## lemouveux (29 Avril 2012)

bonsoir,
J'ai le même souci, les tutos français proposés sur le net sont quasiment tous crées à partir de Xcode 3.x. Est il possible d'installer Xcode 3.x sur os Lion (10.7) ?


----------



## CathyGYM (29 Avril 2012)

Non. Sous Lion, tu dois forcément utiliser Xcode 4 minimum...


----------

